# I drew a crowntail:3



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

I grabbed an image off google and drew it. It's a crowntail at a very interesting angle, :lol:.

The outcome isn't horrible, which I guess is a plus. I wouldn't call it good either. But anyway here it is: (I'm open to critiques / criticism... Anything. I won't take it to heart, promise  )
And before y'all complain he has no anal fin, I'm sorry, but I forgot.. Truly this piece was never finished, and was just experiment work. I can't complete it either due to misplacing it. ):




My reference was really bad. Plus, Orion wouldn't keep still so I couldn't reference him. Annoying fish >_>

Thanks


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool! It looks awesome!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It's super cute! I'd say keep drawing! You did a really good job.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks guys ^^


----------

